# S&W K38 Masterpiece



## shaner72 (Apr 21, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about the S&W K38 Masterpiece with a 6" barrel. It's a blued gun. I know a guy that is selling one with some reload ammo and reloading dies for $350 Canadian It also has a set of target grips on it. Whats the gun worth its self?


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

shaner72, you are presented with a great opportunity to own one of the premier target revolvers that Smith & Wesson produced and at a really good price if it is in decent shooting condition, meaning mechanically sound and having shining bore and cylinder. This revolver was intended for shooting competition from its inception and never performed worse than the shooter in control. If you are looking for a recommendation to buy I will say buy it unless the exchange rate between the USA & Canadian currency is worse that I am aware! You did not elaborate on the condition so it seems to be a great purchase price unless there is a major mechanical problem. Magna Stocks were standard but target may have been a special order so they do not distract from value in my opinion! Ask for the Magnas as well as the box and paperwork and cleaning tools with the Sight Adjustment tool if you make further inquiries with regard to purchase of this revolver!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Just one word,,,*

BuyTheGun!

Seriously, unless it's beat up,,,
That's a great deal.

Aarond


----------

